# How do fancy restaurants make their coffee?



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure, If anyone else knows what I am talking about...but for whatever reason it seems like every fancy restaurant I've been to has good coffee, but a very different cup of coffee from anything I've made at home or got at a cafe.I'm thinking of that super smooth, low acidity, slightly sweet cup. Contrasted with a pourover or even a big batch brew at a specialty shop it doesn't have the same level of complexity -- but it is extremely drinkable. Are they sneaking in some other ingredient to smooth out the coffee, or are they doing something weird while brewing?

Does anyone else know what I'm talking about, or am I just crazy?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In general there isnt a lot of focus on coffee in high end restaurants, some use pod machines, or perhaps at best a big batch brewer

You must be lucky as I have never gotten a half decent cup from decent restaurants, eve italian ones.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Most restaurant coffee is dreadful. It's not something, even in up market eateries, that's on the radar. Staff making the coffee have little or no knowledge and training. Best avoided.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Assuming you're still in USA then maybe that's a difference between UK and USA? Similar to others I haven't particularly found that to be the case here.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Assuming you're still in USA then maybe that's a difference between UK and USA? Similar to others I haven't particularly found that to be the case here.


I agree! Probably the most disgusting coffee we were served was at a Michelin star place and few years ago. Not only did it taste vile they served it in china teacups!


----------



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks buddy


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't recall ever having a decent cup of espresso in a restaurant. This includes a good number of Michelin starred restaurants.

It's bothered me for years and I have considered telling them but that would usually mean introducing coffee 'fussiness' to either a romantic dinner or a work lunch.

Neither would be great.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have never had a decent coffee at any restaurant or hotel except one place in Singapore that had a proper Barista and decent machine, sadly a year later when I went there....the machine and Barista had gone!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I 'think' square mile supply a few top end London hotel/restaurants however doesn't mean the people making it care or know how to get the best from it. That said I'm sure heston's place at the manderin oriental in London has top end kit and they know how to use it - info from a tv programme rather than first hand experience fwiw


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sure they invest in some lovely equipment and nice beans but maybe training high-turnover staff just isn't viable.


----------



## Radagask (9 d ago)

Sometimes I come to a restaurant just to have a drink, but not all restaurants can offer good drinks.


----------

